
Python is gonna miss Guido - mattbillenstein
https://mail.python.org/archives/list/python-dev@python.org/message/6MYFHUJ52Z3ZGBS34R32QD72XZELEUMS/
======
mattbillenstein
Once he focuses his time on things other than Python, I think the project will
largely be in good hands, but having a thoughtful BDFL is a plus imo.

I think we'll come to think of Linux and Linus in the same way eventually.
Neither of these guys has done everything perfectly - nobody is perfect, but
they've been very very good for a very very long time.

